# Neues Tastenkürzel für Eclipse Editorfenster registrieren



## OKdoi (18. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

ich möchte im Eclipse Sourcecode-editor ein neues Tastenkürzel registrieren. Ich hab jetzt sehr viel gelesen, ohne wirklich das zu finden was ich gesucht habe. 

Mein derzeitiger Versuch sieht so aus:

Ich hab einen context erstellt, ein keybinding und ein kommand das ausgeführt werden soll, wenn das keybinding im kontext gedrückt wird.

```
<extension
    point="org.eclipse.ui.contexts">
   <context
        name="org.[...].MySelection"
        description="do it"
        id="org.eclipse.ui.textEditorScope"
        parentId="org.eclipse.ui.contexts.window">
    </context>

<extension
      point="org.eclipse.ui.commands">
   <command
         defaultHandler="FFFFF"
         id="myCommand"
         name="asfsfsd">
   </command>
</extension>
<extension
         point="org.eclipse.ui.bindings">
      <key
            sequence="M1+N"
            contextId="org.eclipse.ui.textEditorScope"
            commandId="myCommand"
            schemeId="org.eclipse.ui.defaultAcceleratorConfiguration"/>
</extension>
```

Der defaulthandler "FFFFF" führt nur ein sysout aus, falls er aufgerufen wird, was aber nie geschieht und ich wirklich nicht verstehe warum. Fehlt noch was? Context, Keybinding und command? Kann mir jemand weiter hlefen?


----------



## OKdoi (18. Feb 2012)

Keiner Erfahrung mit diesem extension-framework? Ich blick da wirklich nicht durch.


----------



## Gast2 (19. Feb 2012)

Define Keybindings for Eclipse Commands - Tutorial


----------

